# how to remove carpet in an mk3 golf????



## ryan081188 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have been searching for a while already and can not find anything on removing the carpet from an mk3 golf. i need to patch a whole in the floor behind the passenger seat and obviously need to remove the carpet to weld a patch in. im guessing i need to remove both sets of seats (front passenger and rear bench seat) remove some trim pieces and then pull up the carpet. if anyone has some more info on this or can direct me to a link i would apreciate it.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

All I can tell you from expirience is that you gotta remove everything that is attached to the floor, and/or by it. Remove some things start pulling it up and if you hit a snag you'll probably be able to find where its still secured down.


----------



## ryan081188 (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you. i am only trying to pull up what is needed to fix the whole in the rear passenger floor.


----------



## Aleks97jetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (ryan081188)*

very simple, remove everything holding the carpet in, especially the front seatbelts and the whole center console, its a bitch getting the stuff under the dash but ur gonna have to do that also, and voila your carpet will pull right up and out


----------

